# Post Pictures Of Your Snowmobiles Here



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I just bought a new to me snowmobile today so, I figured I would make a thread so we can see what everybody has for sleds.

This is the sled I bought today. 2005 Polaris Super Sport 550 with the Fox M10 suspension package. It has a little less than 2500 miles and it and it's in pretty good shape. I'm pretty much going to use it for ice fishing and do a little bit of trail riding with it. It has a few scratches but over all I'd say it's in really good shape. I only gave $1,600 for it and I'd say I didn't steal it but I got a pretty good price on it. I'm hoping in a few years I can get a new Ski-Doo Renegade 600 and keep the Polaris for ice fishing. I know the 550 isn't much but, it's a huge improvement over my 1993 Arctic Cat Jag 440.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

My 1993 Arctic Cat Jag 440. It's a good sled just getting old and the cowling is cracked in a couple places.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

My 2005 Arctic Cat Sabercat 600 lx. 1000 miles on it. Great machine.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

I got rid of this in the spring for a different one but this is a couple pics from the mountains.




It was a 2008 skidoo summit 800 with an 860 big bore with a bunch of other stuff.
New sled is a 2011 skidoo rs from a race team out of michigan. Plan to race some cross country stuff this season. I was then going to order a new mountain sled but everyone I normally go with is having kids and it looks like most are skipping this season.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

mercer_me;1669546 said:


> I just bought a new to me snowmobile today so, I figured I would make a thread so we can see what everybody has for sleds.
> 
> This is the sled I bought today. 2005 Polaris Super Sport 550 with the Fox M10 suspension package. It has a little less than 2500 miles and it and it's in pretty good shape. I'm pretty much going to use it for ice fishing and do a little bit of trail riding with it. It has a few scratches but over all I'd say it's in really good shape. I only gave $1,600 for it and I'd say I didn't steal it but I got a pretty good price on it. I'm hoping in a few years I can get a new Ski-Doo Renegade 600 and keep the Polaris for ice fishing. I know the 550 isn't much but, it's a huge improvement over my 1993 Arctic Cat Jag 440.


I don't like being the bearer of bad news but 2004-2006 550's are all doomed for engine burn downs. I have a 2005,bought new,at 1K miles engine seized up on the mag side.It was off warranty but thru Polaris good will and the stealer,I only had to chip in a few hundred to get it rebuilt.200 miles later,same thing happened and now they don't want to make it right.I was actually accused of riding too slow[I don't] and too warm a temperature[20* is perfectly fine].So I joined up on 3 forums and found out I have the Corvair of sleds.Nobody can make those engines last a reasonable length of time,it's all very well documented if you do a search.


----------



## KIVALO (Dec 27, 2012)

2010 SkiDon't XRS 800r


----------



## D&JsLawn (Jul 22, 2011)

Nice sleds guys. Here is my 2002 Polaris Pro-X440 Fan


And with my buddies Ski Doo after I blacked out the windshield.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

tuney443;1669853 said:


> I don't like being the bearer of bad news but 2004-2006 550's are all doomed for engine burn downs. I have a 2005,bought new,at 1K miles engine seized up on the mag side.It was off warranty but thru Polaris good will and the stealer,I only had to chip in a few hundred to get it rebuilt.200 miles later,same thing happened and now they don't want to make it right.I was actually accused of riding too slow[I don't] and too warm a temperature[20* is perfectly fine].So I joined up on 3 forums and found out I have the Corvair of sleds.Nobody can make those engines last a reasonable length of time,it's all very well documented if you do a search.


I have heard the 550s have problems. But, I also have known a few people that didn't have any problems with the 550. So, I'm not really sure what to think. I guess I will run it this Winter and hope it makes it through the Winter. Then next fall I'll probably sell it.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

mercer_me;1670026 said:


> I have heard the 550s have problems. But, I also have known a few people that didn't have any problems with the 550. So, I'm not really sure what to think. I guess I will run it this Winter and hope it makes it through the Winter. Then next fall I'll probably sell it.


Well,like I said,it's only the 2004-2006's.Polaris now has a cold air intake,a relocation kit for the oil pump,nicasil cylinders,and some other improvements that they will gladly sell you but IMHO if they were a reputable company they would have done a TOTAL call back program.I would ride yours like you stole it as most meltdowns have occurred in the 30-50 mph.range and add some oil DIRECTLY into the gas tank as the injection system leaves a lot to be desired.Also,run the jetting as rich as the plugs will allow and always go out with a bud and a tow rope.


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

here is mine:


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Currently waiting to pick up my new sled, it's in at the dealer and will pick it up when we go up to camp this weekend hopefully. It's a 2014 SkiDoo Renegade X 800R. Put up a SkiDoo stock photo of that.

It's replacing my previous sled wich was the same thing just a 2011. Actual pic of that sitting in the dooryard at Camp.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Big Dog D;1670220 said:


> Currently waiting to pick up my new sled, it's in at the dealer and will pick it up when we go up to camp this weekend hopefully. It's a 2014 SkiDoo Renegade X 800R. Put up a SkiDoo stock photo of that.
> 
> It's replacing my previous sled wich was the same thing just a 2011. Actual pic of that sitting in the dooryard at Camp.


That bottom sled is nasty!!!!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

tuney443;1670058 said:


> Well,like I said,it's only the 2004-2006's.Polaris now has a cold air intake,a relocation kit for the oil pump,nicasil cylinders,and some other improvements that they will gladly sell you but IMHO if they were a reputable company they would have done a TOTAL call back program.I would ride yours like you stole it as most meltdowns have occurred in the 30-50 mph.range and add some oil DIRECTLY into the gas tank as the injection system leaves a lot to be desired.Also,run the jetting as rich as the plugs will allow and always go out with a bud and a tow rope.


I'll add oil to the gas and I'm also going to drain the oil that's in it and replace it with Ams Oil. My buddy said he will service it for me and he will clean adjust the corroborator. Like you said Polaris should go good for it and do all the changes for free.



Big Dog D;1670220 said:


> Currently waiting to pick up my new sled, it's in at the dealer and will pick it up when we go up to camp this weekend hopefully. It's a 2014 SkiDoo Renegade X 800R. Put up a SkiDoo stock photo of that.
> 
> It's replacing my previous sled wich was the same thing just a 2011. Actual pic of that sitting in the dooryard at Camp.


Both sleds are wicked nice. I can't wait until I buy a Renegade. They look sweet. Thumbs Up


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

Just like the plows I like them Yellow

Dads 2004 600ho 14k on it.



2005 500ss



2010 600 etec


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

Just sold her this past weekend. Taking a break from sledding. Bet this winter is the best in years. Thumbs Up


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

DareDog;1670741 said:


> Just like the plows I like them Yellow
> 
> Dads 2004 600ho 14k on it.
> 
> ...


Is there a big difference in performance between the original Rev and the new Rev X? My next sled is defiantly going to be a Rev.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Glenn Lawn Care;1670264 said:


> That bottom sled is nasty!!!!


It was till it had an early demise last January. A friend I was riding with hit me from behind doing close to 70mph. Thankfully it was a glancing blow rather than a straight-on hit. Both sleds were totaled, both of us went to the hospital, I was there for two hours, he was there for 3 months.


----------



## KIVALO (Dec 27, 2012)

..................


----------



## KIVALO (Dec 27, 2012)

DareDog;1670741 said:


> Just like the plows I like them Yellow
> 
> 2010 600 etec
> 
> ...


The photo with the green light in the windshield was taken at Whetstone Gulf.


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

My gfs sled the Poo is a 500 XC/SP mine is the DOO 600 and last is my first sled I had a 82 Yami Enticer 340. Still have it


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

My 2007 XRS 800


----------



## A&J Landscaping (Dec 7, 2011)

I have a 2013 ski doo expedition and we ride in central maine best place in NE. to ride.


----------



## A&J Landscaping (Dec 7, 2011)

This is my 2013 ski doo expedition and we ride in central maine best place in NE.This was on top of coburn mt.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That old school Enticer is mint!


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

here is mine, (blue) wife (Red)

2004 with lots of mods, lets say not much keeps up


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

Banksy;1672593 said:


> That old school Enticer is mint!


Thank you, my dad and I restored it when I was 12 (30 now) I had 2 of them they were a his and her pair when my dad bought them. Its still fun to bomb around on it every now and then.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

A&J Landscaping;1672120 said:


> This is my 2013 ski doo expedition and we ride in central maine best place in NE.This was on top of coburn mt.


I just bought an Expedition last year and love it. I ordered prior to the accident I had with the Gade and rode it for the balance of last season and loved it. Never got to swing over to the top of Coburn but I would guess that you should have handled that final climb to the summit w/o issue?


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

2013 XF800LXR 141'' track Haven't rode it yet but look forward to it!!!


----------



## mikeplowman (Jul 20, 2011)

@tuney443- nice machine and NICE patagonia sticker!!! Thumbs Up


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

mikeplowman;1675673 said:


> NICE patagonia sticker!!! Thumbs Up


The Patagonia sticker came on the sled when I bought it. I don't own any Patagonia products so, I'm going to take it off and replace it with an Ams Oil sticker.


----------



## advl66 (Feb 14, 2009)

my sled, just bought it last week. 05 rev 800 4k miles on it


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice looking REV.

I sold my Polaris late last Winter. I lost the motor so, I had a rebuilt one put in it. I still made a profit on it so, I was happy. I'd really like to get a Yamaha Fazor 500 4 stroke or a Ski Doo Renegade at some point but, that will probably be a few years.


----------



## advl66 (Feb 14, 2009)

Thank you, good friend of mine owns a brp/polaris/AC/ and soon to be kawi dealer. My roommate also works at the place. Told them when a good sled comes in on trade to give me a call so when he called with this and the deal have gave me i didnt pass it up.


----------



## Camo04HD (Dec 9, 2011)

Here is a pic of mine. It's a 2008 RMK 600 144" with a 2 inch paddle. It has 3300 miles and I picked it up in march.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Took a pic of this on vacation in sayner wisconsin


----------



## Polarismalibu (Sep 20, 2012)

This wasy new you last year. 2014 assault 800 snow checked. Can't wait to get back on it!!


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

My 2012 Shift 600 the day I brought her home


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

1998 SkiDoo Formula Z 670.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Bought this last year for cheap money to see if I'd even use it much. Ended up out nearly every weekend so now the wife wants another one.

Just a 2001 Polaris Edge 600


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Newdude;1833782 said:


> 1998 SkiDoo Formula Z 670.


I had one of those, the skies were always in the air. Awesome sled.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Picked up this 2007 Yamaha Phazer with 950 miles today. I took it for a 40 mile ride last week and absolutely loved it. Going to put some miles on this weekend.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Nice score. I always thought those were cool but I've never tried one.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Banksy;1961492 said:


> Nice score. I always thought those were cool but I've never tried one.


I always thought that a 500 wasn't big enough for me until I tried a Phazer. It will only do about 85mph but, it gets there quick. It's light and even with the short track it goes good in the deep snow. For the price of it, I'm very happy with it. Plus, I don't really have to worry about blowing this one up.


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

No pics on this pc but I have a 2006 Cat F7 in Orange 4200 miles on it.

My 13 year old daughter has Z570 Frankensled. Was great shape greenie with less than 2000 miles on it when I bought for her last year. It's in the garage on my sled lift after she rear ended me a couple weeks back. Found a used silver hood, front bumper, hinge and center belly pan. Have it mostly together again but waiting on hardware. Reminds me I have a new tail light lens/cover to put on my F7.

Headed to Trout Lake on Friday be back next Wednesday. Will grab some pics while I'm gone. Kids got me the HP version of a GoPro (I work for HP) so I need to try it out...

gb


----------



## dlstelma (Sep 19, 2009)

2013 MXZ XRS


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

mercer_me;1961707 said:


> I always thought that a 500 wasn't big enough for me until I tried a Phazer. It will only do about 85mph but, it gets there quick. It's light and even with the short track it goes good in the deep snow. For the price of it, I'm very happy with it. Plus, I don't really have to worry about blowing this one up.


4 stroke sleds made a huge difference in reliability, IMO. I'd feel much better on a long trip with a 4 stroke. Maybe I'll look into a Phazer for next season.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Banksy;1964477 said:


> 4 stroke sleds made a huge difference in reliability, IMO. I'd feel much better on a long trip with a 4 stroke. Maybe I'll look into a Phazer for next season.


It isn't a big power house but, it's fairly snappy and it rides well. I feel a lot more confident with it than I would with a REV. I want a REV but, all you hear about is people blowing them up.


----------

